# Accelerator Replacement



## onewaywood (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of a accelerator replacement I'm in a bind and need it in a hurry I'd rather not go to my local Woodcraft.


----------



## jimjonespa48 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never tried it myself, but I've heard a little water mist works.  I'd try it on scrap first though.  JJ.


----------



## Monty (Sep 1, 2008)

If you're not using it as a finish, a little spritz of water will work.


----------



## onewaywood (Sep 1, 2008)

I will try that    thanks...............


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 1, 2008)

Breathe on it.  There is enough moisture content in your exhaled breath to accelerate the process.  If you smoke, STOP!  But until then, smoke from a cigarette also contains a fair amount of moisture.  It's is the hydroxyl ions that cause CA to cure.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 1, 2008)

If you are using it for the finish then do not use the smoke as it tends to give a cloudy finish.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 1, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> If you are using it for the finish then do not use the smoke as it tends to give a cloudy finish.




Not to mention what the smoke does to your lungs!!:doctor:


----------



## marcruby (Sep 2, 2008)

This is an interesting little tidbit from the Wikipedia --

"Thin CA glue is also used as a wood finish, particularly among woodturners. Its fast drying time and glossy finish make it ideal for small applications which generally look best when glossy (such as pens), although it is messy and somewhat expensive. A common mistake made by novice users is to use an accelerator, which can cloud and thus ruin the finish."

I thought the whole operation of penmaking was messy and somewhat expensive.


----------



## Skye (Sep 2, 2008)

You can try your wife's nail polish remover if it's a mixture of %5 perfume and 95% acetone. I've heard it works just like accelerator.


----------



## Monty (Sep 2, 2008)

Skye said:


> You can try your wife's nail polish remover if it's a mixture of %5 perfume and 95% acetone. I've heard it works just like accelerator.


Actually Skye, nail polish remover works as a solvent or debonder for CA.


----------



## Skye (Sep 2, 2008)

Monty said:


> Actually Skye, nail polish remover works as a solvent or debonder for CA.



It's an oddity, I know, but check it out:

http://www.ca-plus.com/ca_acc_dec.html



> *Accelerators*: Speed the cure of cyanoacrylates and cure any liquid adhesive outside of the joint.
> Primers: Using primers on hard to bond plastics, will increase the bond strength.
> *Debonder:* Use to remove cured cyanoacrylate adhesive.





> *Product*: Aerosol Acetone Accelerator (10 oz)
> Base: Acetone
> Unknown: color: Clear
> Viscosity (cps): 3
> *Application*: All Cyanoacrylates





> *Product*: Debonder
> Base: Nitromethane
> Unknown: color: Clear/amber
> Viscosity (cps): 3
> *Application*: Adhesive Remover



It's defiantly worth a try considering what accelerator costs.


----------



## Jarheaded (Sep 2, 2008)

I still think the best debonder is nitro-glycerin.


----------



## ironman (Sep 3, 2008)

or you can just wait the 30 seconds and it will dry itself but if your that impatient a spritz of water


----------



## Skye (Sep 4, 2008)

Spritz of water will haze the glue. Some people have had a lot of success using legit accelerators on the _finish_ and it still look totally clear.

If you don't care about a white haze, then you can use a spritz of water.


----------



## btboone (Sep 4, 2008)

I've found that CA with the accelerator made for it does often cloud the surface because of the efficient chemical reaction and the vast amount of heat generated.  It actually boils the plastic.  I also found that by mismatching the brands of CA and accelerator, we don't get nearly as much clouding.  I'm having particular success with Stick Fast CA and NCF Quick aerosol accelerator.  It seems to work well in both thin and medium.


----------

